# 180 lbs to 150 lbs



## russianalex (Oct 20, 2004)

i am 180 and i have some pretty high body fat..well im 5 foot 10 and not big boned u can figure the rest
i need a diet that can help me in my training and then also not be very fat filled
something thats like the best of both world
i am not willing to pay for a gym membership or buy shakes, powders, pills, bars and that crap
anything there i can use?
also check my other threads to see what my routines are and check them and see if anything cna be changed..also you can see my routines and see what food would better for me
thanks
AND PERHAPS I DINT MAKE THIS CLEAR BUT I DONT HAVE A LOT OF MONEY SO I CANT AFFORD THAT STUFF
I NEED SOMETIHNG THAT WILL MAKE ME LOSE FAT AND PUT OR MUSCLE TO GIVE ME NOT A ROCK HARD CUT BUT AT LEAST SOMETHING


----------



## bulletproof1 (Oct 20, 2004)

i think you have a * lot * of reading to do.


----------



## bulletproof1 (Oct 20, 2004)

http://ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?t=21113

this is the best place to start.   
read up...there will be a test tomorrow.


----------



## CowPimp (Oct 20, 2004)

bulletproof1 said:
			
		

> http://ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?t=21113
> 
> this is the best place to start.
> read up...there will be a test tomorrow.



Haha!  A test eh?  Sounds like a good idea to me.  When it comes to altering your body composition through training and/or diet, education is the most important tool of all.


----------



## SPIKE1257 (Oct 20, 2004)

russianalex said:
			
		

> i am not willing to pay for a gym membership or buy shakes, powders, pills, bars and that crap


Good luck.


----------



## CowPimp (Oct 20, 2004)

SPIKE1257 said:
			
		

> Good luck.



He doesn't need any of that stuff to lose weight, if you are trying to be sarcastic.  Supplements are totally unecessary.  They are just what their title dictates, supplements.  They are supposed to enhance an already sound diet and training routine.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 20, 2004)

SPIKE1257 said:
			
		

> Good luck.




My thoughts exactly


----------



## SPIKE1257 (Oct 20, 2004)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> He doesn't need any of that stuff to lose weight, if you are trying to be sarcastic.  Supplements are totally unecessary.  They are just what their title dictates, supplements.  They are supposed to enhance an already sound diet and training routine.


It was just the comment, him referring to supplements and gym membership as crap. You also may think it's crap and unnecessary, but I don't.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 20, 2004)

russianalex said:
			
		

> i am not willing to pay for a gym membership or buy shakes, powders, pills, bars and that crap
> anything there i can use?
> thanks



Food is about all you've given yourself as an option.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 20, 2004)

SPIKE1257 said:
			
		

> but I don't.


  me neither.

UNLESS, this person has all he needs in his home??


----------



## SPIKE1257 (Oct 20, 2004)

I personally use vitamins (pills) protein (powder) and I have a gym membership, and use them all when cutting. For me they're necessary.


----------



## CowPimp (Oct 20, 2004)

SPIKE1257 said:
			
		

> It was just the comment, him referring to supplements and gym membership as crap. You also may think it's crap and unnecessary, but I don't.



Don't take it personally.  I don't think he meant anything by it.  Now, I don't think it's crap.  I use protein and vitamin/mineral supplements myself.  However, it is not necessary.  If you replace that protein powder with egg whites, then you can still get the same amount of protein.  As well, if you plan your diet properly, you can get a sufficient amount of vitamins and minerals from the food you eat.

My point was that all the supplements in the world aren't going to help you if your base diet and training routine are unfounded.


----------



## Mudge (Oct 21, 2004)

$19.95 of protein powder lasts me two weeks and is way cheaper than trying to get the same amount of protein from food.

Bottom line, diet is king.


----------



## Tha Don (Oct 21, 2004)

russianalex said:
			
		

> i am 180 and i have some pretty high body fat..well im 5 foot 10 and not big boned u can figure the rest
> i need a diet that can help me in my training and then also not be very fat filled
> something thats like the best of both world
> i am not willing to pay for a gym membership or buy shakes, powders, pills, bars and that crap
> ...


----------

